
Scientifically Proven Places to Get Stuff Done - alexdaskSP
http://blog.scribblepost.com/scientifically-proven-places-to-get-stuff-done/
======
brianjking
It's worth noting nowhere in this article does it say __the office __is a good
place to accomplish anything.

~~~
alexdaskSP
Well spotted :)

